# .bik files?



## Flanjoo (Aug 10, 2005)

A friend of mine sent me a few video files to use with an iMovie video I'm making. Unfortunately, I can't figure out what I'm supposed to open the damn things in. I've tried QuickTime, Windows Media Player and RealPlayer, all with the same result of "File type not recognised".

Where to I get an add-on to allow me to view them?


----------



## barhar (Aug 10, 2005)

If you used 'Google', then went here, you would have then gone here, to finally find this.


----------



## mdnky (Aug 10, 2005)

http://www.radgametools.com/down/Bink/BinkMachOPlayer.sit.bin


----------

